# Adding sight to scout for ttf



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Hello,

Finding sights on my ott help.

Also have marked center line the length of the top band on my ttfs.

I found screw to just thread into fork clip on target side and use washer and small pull tie to fashion sight.

Have others added sight to S S scout for TTF please?

ukj


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Marking a line with a black pen down the center of the top band works quite well for me.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, I have tried a piece of optical fiber to some of my tffs, and it worked well, but wore out after about 100 shots. I need to try again, but it was what seemed like a good try.


----------



## eaglerockdude (Dec 27, 2020)

How about this in regards to Scout site. I have been shooting a few months. The scout was my first purchase. As a newbie I have been trying out lots of different sling shots, bands, ammo and shooting technique. Still in progress.

I realized awhile back, I did not like the clips for my torque, so I just tied the bands on manually. I can shoot pretty good with it now.

Today messing around, I realized I had not shot my scout in awhile. I removed the clips(so unsightly) and I tied the bands on with amber string in an OTT style. While I was practicing with it, I got the idea to try aiming thru the HOLE that was for the clip. That is, just look at my target(can) thru the hole. After a few tiny adjustments of my reference point on my face, I was able to basically view my target thru the hole, and hit it. I thought that was kinda cool.

You might wanna give that a try.

That said, while I have seen all kinds of fancy looking sites, I don't see myself ever using one. I shoot so many different sling shots, I just like to be able to pick one up, get adjusted to it in a few rounds, and go.


----------

